# fingerlings?



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all!...was wondering if anyone knows if and where I can order a few fish and have them shipped through the mail...Ive looked all over but cant find anyone that does it so Im not sure if anyone does...I have a big aquarium that I am setting up and want some freshwater game fish in it...only a few though...looking for the smallest bluegill, crappie and bass possible...


thanks, mike


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

info -

http://jonahsaquarium.com/

http://www.btdarters.com/index_1024x768.html

http://zimmermansfish.com/index.html


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Certainly there is a fish dealer near you that wil sell you fingerlings??? Where do you live? we will get you intouch with the right people, once you start overnight mailing, your looking at about 40 bucks minimum for 1 fingerling??? Thats crazy whena 4-5" LM Bass is all of about 2 bucks from the local farms. 

Salmonid


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

one more -

http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

I live in Toledo...thanks for everyones help, its much appreciated...

Im getting ready to check out some of the links but if any of them are $40 bucks for shipping then forget about it lol, thats crazy....


----------



## saultfish (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.finfarm.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Fulton County's will have them on May 13th. They're the size you're looking for and only $1 each. No crappie but they have perch and redear and they would look cooler in an aquarium I think. Here's the order form http://www.fultoncountyoh.com/swcd/pdf documents/fish order form 2010.pdf



Lucas County's fish sale is on the second Thursday of October.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

If you are in toledo there are a few places that are not to far of a drive. Better than paying $40 shipping. I will PM you the info.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You could catch some orange-spotted sunfish out of the Maumee.
They don't get too big and aren't too aggressive.
Dude, beware of putting bass in a tank - I've done it.
They will eat you out of house and home!
I had a very small largemouth and a smallmouth.
One time, they 5 dozen minnows in 45 seconds!
We timed them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not to highjack the thread, but does anyone know where I can get some brook trout fingerlings?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

There are 5 growers listed for trout in Ohio.
http://www.ag.ohio-state.edu/~prec/oaa/OAA Directory 2008.pdf

It's not specific as to species but farm rarely produce their own. They usually buy eggs or fingerlings so if they don't have brook trout on hand, they can likely get you some.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Because of the small native population of brookies in NE Ohio, the state is very leary about who has access to Brookies, they do NOT want anyone stocking any streams where they "might" take hold and cross breed with "wild" stock. I do know that several of the trout clubs in Ohio raise there own Brookies for stocking, thats another option to look into to get some, for a pond I assume?? if so, better be completely spring fed and completely shaded with lots of quality clean water or else youll lose them, they are VERY hard to raise and keep in confined spaces, thus part of the reason they are listed as an Indicator species, ( In other words, if they are living in a watershed, you can assume that the watershed is completely health, not just partially ok, they require the ultimate in water quality and habitat to survive. Even the spring fed trout clubs typically only stock them in fall and spring when water temps stay plenty cold, ( < 64 degrees)
Salmonid


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info [email protected]
No worries Salmonid, they're for an aquarium.
Not spring-fed, but I just _raised_ the tank temp up to 55 deg. for spring.
I'd like to get my paws on 2-5 little guys.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainbow Darters are in alot of Ohios healthy streams. You can seine them up really easily in riffles with decent sized rocks in them.

Not sure about the legality of their harvest, but they are a neat looking fish. I have to imagine they'de be hard to keep alive. Let me know if you have any success!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They're legal - basically classed as a bait fish.
They're actually one of the easier native fish to keep as long as you have tons of current like a stream. 
Those guys have been in the tank since last year.
Right now I'm trying to add more species of darters. 
A lot of peopel are surprised to find out all the fish in the tank are Ohio.
natives.


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

down beneath deer creek dam all kinds of tiny tiny little saugeye crappie carp and suckers guarantee!!!


----------

